
Google Is Fighting Disinformation Across Their Products - chhum
https://blog.google/around-the-globe/google-europe/fighting-disinformation-across-our-products/
======
arcaster
"Disinformation" still seems to be a convenient and insidious vague way of
describing "indiscriminate" bias... that also gives Google a free pass to
listen and peak at anything going through their systems to "correct" behavior
they deem misinformative.

